# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Vermes >  Serpulorbis squamigerus

## Julio Macieira

_
Serpulorbis squamigerus_



Informações adicionais:

http://nathistoc.bio.uci.edu/Molluscs/WormShell.htm

----------

